# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  Lucid Challenges

## Sensei

I have seen it over and over How about a challenge?, How about we see who can do this?, and more and more things.  :tongue2:  

So, this is a challenge thread. It is quite simple, but I want to make some ground rules so that we can get this rolling. 

*Rules
*

*Spoiler* for _Rules_: 




*Rule #1
*You challenge a DVer (or DVers) to a specific thing

*Rule #2
*You dont have to accept

*Rule #3*
You can offer a counter-offer if you wish

*Rule #4
*Each challenge must have a set beginning and end. 

*Rule #5
*You can have as many challenges going as you can handle

*Rule #6
*You can have a wager if you wish

*Rule #7
*You can make the challenge more friendly if you wish

*Rule #8*
PM the person you are challenging

*Rule #9
*HAVE FUN!!!




*Examples
*
*Spoiler* for _Examples_: 



John Mark: I want to challenge Marcus Aurelius to a DILD contest. A week or more (up to you). 
Marcus Aurelius: How about we just go to 20? First to 20 wins?
John Mark: Sounds good! starting Monday at 5 PM?
Marcus Aurelius: YEAH!

Brad: I want to Challenge Joe and Chad to a dream journal contest (more friendly)
Chad: What do you mean?
Brad: We all DJ every night for a month!
Joe: Yeah! 
Chad: Yesssss!!! February?
Joe: yeah!
Brad: Yeah!

Mary: I want to challenge Josh to race me to Narnia!
Josh: You are on!
Mary: Starting now!
Josh: And were off!!!

Party-guy97: I want to challenge Partygirl to a DILD contest
Partygirl: how about a LD contest?
Party-guy97: yeah, lets go for a week. 
Partygirl: starting on the 4th!
Party-guy97: yep!

Cherry: I want to challenge Matthew to an LD
Matthew: First to have an LD?
Cherry: yeah!
Matthew: you are on!

Crestmaker: I will challenge Crayon to a wager match of consistency
Crayon: que?
Crestmaker: We need to go to sleep before 11 and get 8 hours each night. first to fail has to record themselves singing little teapot.
Crayon: I am going to have to decline
Crestmaker: ok




*Current Challenges
*


*Spoiler* for _Current Challenges_: 




*Sensei, Fryingman mutual
*_full detail DJ, entries everyday for a month, September_




*Finished Challenges
*


*Spoiler* for _Finished Challenges_: 



empty

----------


## FryingMan

My mutual challenge with Sensei:

I will edit this post to update the daily status (as long as the site keeps allowing me to edit it).

2015-09-01: DJ Entry

----------


## FryingMan

Dangit can't edit the post.   Poo.  

2015-09-02: DJ Entry

----------


## FryingMan

Dangit can't edit the post.   Poo.  

2015-09-02: DJ Entry

Hey Sensei, don't see any DJ posts for Sep 1st!

OK, this is too much work to update here.    We should have no blank spots for DJ entries during September.    Comments to DJ entries.

----------


## werty52

Me and Emnition have agreed to a challenge with each other: First to have a lucid dream with the DEILD technique starting from Wednesday (last night)

----------


## werty52

Me and Emnition just finished our first challenge "First to have a lucid dream with the DEILD technique" which took a really long time (Oct 8th - Dec 12th)  ::chuckle::

----------


## werty52

'The first one to perform telekinesis (pull/push/levitate) on an object wins' is the new challenge me and Emnition have going.

I forgot about Rule #4 last time. The time limit for this challenge will be 3 weeks, starting today and ending 3 weeks from now (5th of January)

----------

